
Too DRY – The Grep Test - yvonnick
http://jamie-wong.com/2013/07/12/grep-test/
======
quickthrower2
I agree wholeheartedly. The easiest code based to get productive with are
those you can search.

I’ll add to the grep test: you should be able to grep text you see on a web
page or desktop/mobile ui.

Imagine a new starter gets a bug assigned on their first day, they can search
the code base for the strings shown in screenshots and find the code in under
2 minutes and fix the bug that day. This is what you want. This helps
maintainability and developer happiness.

